
Venezuela has a shocking new “forced labor” law - randomname2
https://news.vice.com/article/venezuela-has-a-new-forced-labor-law-that-can-require-people-work-in-fields
======
JBReefer
>Shortages of basic goods have become a normal part of life for most
Venezuelans ever since the country was plunged into an economic crisis by the
plummeting oil price

Come on Vice, your bias is showing. Supply shortages are endemic to socialist
economies, oil wealth just propped this one up for the last few years.

~~~
dietrichepp
Proximate cause vs distal.

------
maverick_iceman
"In the name of the general welfare, to protect the people's security, to
achieve full equality and total stability, it is decreed for the duration of
the national emergency that:

Point One. All workers, wage earners and employees of any kind whatsoever
shall henceforth be attached to their jobs and shall not leave nor be
dismissed nor change employment, under penalty of a term in jail. The penalty
shall be determined by the Unification Board, such Board to be appointed by
the Bureau of Economic Planning and National Resources. All persons reaching
the age of twenty-one shall report to the Unification Board, which shall
assign them to where, in its opinion, their services will best serve the
interests of the nation."

\- Directive 10-289, Atlas Shrugged

------
DefaultUserHN
We can no longer produce cars because there is not enough steel. To solve this
problem, we just need to pass forced labor laws to force people to produce
cars. That will surely work. More control is surely the solution.

